# Spotting after FET



## Brocket (Feb 19, 2015)

Hi ladies,

I had a blastocyst transferred yesterday and last night & this morning I had a bit of brown spotting. Has anyone else had this? I’m terrified it means the transfer wasn’t smooth and it’s over before it’s began. This is our best quality embryo so worried the clinic have damaged it in transfer.I’ve has 2 fresh transfers and never had spotting but this is first frozen one I’ve had.

Thanks


----------



## WatermelonBelly (May 18, 2017)

Do you know what your progesterone level was yesterday? You could get spotting if it isn't very high.


----------



## Brocket (Feb 19, 2015)

I didn’t have it measured but have been on progesterone pessaries for a week. It’s just a small bit of brown spotting that makes me think that they must have cut me during the transfer so wonder if it was a bad transfer (I was sedated and they didn’t mention anything had gone wrong inthe procedure.


----------



## emotional (Jan 26, 2011)

Try not to worry - I had pink spotting for a day after my straight forward transfer - they said it would just be my cervix and not to worry. I got my BFP! 

Xx


----------



## Brocket (Feb 19, 2015)

Thanks emotional & congratulations!


----------



## WatermelonBelly (May 18, 2017)

Hopefully it was just a slightly irritated cervix. If you have any more spotting, it’d be worth getting it investigated.


----------

